# I have.



## ranado

Someone is giving something.
I said,(I have)
In Tagalog how can say??
Thank you..


----------



## DotterKat

If I understood you correctly, you are trying to politely refuse a gift from someone because you already posses something similar to it. You could say:

_Maraming salamat, pero meron na 'ko nyan _[Maraming salamat, pero mayroon na ako niyan]. Thank you so much, but I already have [that / something like that].

If the person offering the gift is socially superior to you in some way (an elder, employer, etc), add _po_.

Maraming salamat po, pero mayroon na po ako niyan.


----------



## Change1031

What is the Tagalog word for the verb "to have"? Like: "I have this," "He has a book," or "They have a meeting."?


----------



## DotterKat

Use may or mayroon (colloquially spelled and pronounced meron).
Both may and mayroon/meron indicate _possession of something_, although their application differs.

I have this. May ganito ako (May is immediately followed by a demonstrative pronoun). Mayroon akong ganito (Mayroon is immediately followed by a personal pronoun with a -ng linker in a transposed sentence).
He has a book. May libro siya (May is immediately followed by a noun). Mayroon siyang libro (Mayroon is followed by a pronoun with the linker -ng at the end).
They have a meeting. May meeting sila (May is immediately followed by a noun ---- we will allow Taglish in this instance). Mayroon silang meeting (Mayroon is immediately followed by a pronoun with the -ng linker at the end).

Note that may and mayroon/meron also can indicate _existence of something or someone._

May tao sa labas. There's somebody outside. 
Mayroong tao sa labas (-ng linker at the end of mayroon before the noun that immediately follows). There's somebody outside.
May trabaho bukas. There's work tomorrow.
Mayroong trabaho bukas. (-ng linker at the end of mayroon before the noun). There's work tomorrow.


----------



## Change1031

DotterKat said:


> Use may or mayroon (colloquially spelled and pronounced meron).
> Both may and mayroon/meron indicate _possession of something_, although their application differs.
> 
> I have this. May ganito ako (May is immediately followed by a demonstrative pronoun). Mayroon akong ganito (Mayroon is immediately followed by a personal pronoun with a -ng linker in a transposed sentence).
> He has a book. May libro siya (May is immediately followed by a noun). Mayroon siyang libro (Mayroon is followed by a pronoun with the linker -ng at the end).
> They have a meeting. May meeting sila (May is immediately followed by a noun ---- we will allow Taglish in this instance). Mayroon silang meeting (Mayroon is immediately followed by a pronoun with the -ng linker at the end).
> 
> Note that may and mayroon/meron also can indicate _existence of something or someone._
> 
> May tao sa labas. There's somebody outside.
> Mayroong tao sa labas (-ng linker at the end of mayroon before the noun that immediately follows). There's somebody outside.
> May trabaho bukas. There's work tomorrow.
> Mayroong trabaho bukas. (-ng linker at the end of mayroon before the noun). There's work tomorrow.






Is this correct for tense form in Tagalog with the "to have" verb?
"He had a book" = Mumayroon siyang ng libro.
"He has a book" = Mumamayroon siyang ng libro
"He will have a book" = Mamayroon siyang ng libro.


----------



## DotterKat

Change1031 said:


> Is this correct for tense form in Tagalog with the "to have" verb?
> "He had a book" = Mumayroon siyang ng libro.
> "He has a book" = Mumamayroon siyang ng libro
> "He will have a book" = Mamayroon siyang ng libro.



No. None of them are correct.

He had a book. May libro siya _noon (adverb of time)_ OR Mayroon siyang libro _noon (adverb of time)_.
He has a book. May libro siya OR Mayroon siyang libro.
He will have a book. Magkakaroon siya ng libro.


----------



## Change1031

DotterKat said:


> No. None of them are correct.
> 
> He had a book. May libro siya _noon (adverb of time)_ OR Mayroon siyang libro _noon (adverb of time)_.
> He has a book. May libro siya OR Mayroon siyang libro.
> He will have a book. Magkakaroon siya ng libro.




Thank you very much. 

I guess my follow-up question is this, what is the general rule for tense verbs? 

For example, 
Verb root = "Kain" means to eat.
Past tense = Kumain
Present tense = Kumakain
Future tense = kakain

But, when I try to express the tense in "to have" or "mayroon," apparently, I was wrong. What is the general rules for tense verbs?


----------



## mataripis

I have- mayron ako.  I had a book- nagkaroon ako ng aklat.  I have a book- Mayroon akong aklat.  I will have a book- Magkakaroon ako ng aklat.


----------

